# مكتبة الإعجاز العلمى فى الفلزات



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
هذا اقتراح لعمل مكتبة الإعجاز العلمى فى الفلزات
فكل من عنده ملفات تخص هذا الموضوع نرجو منه ان يضيفها هنا لتعم الفائدة و لتكن صدقة جارية لنا وله


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

هذه الملفات تم تجميعها من هذا المنتدى
و لكن تم تجميعها هنا للفائدة


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

لو احد عنده اى حلقات للشيخ زغلول النجار عن الحديد او ما يشابهه يرجى اضافتها


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 مارس 2007)

اقتراح جيد نرجوا من الاعضاء التفاعل معه


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

فكرة رائعة- نتمنى لكم مزيد من النجاح


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

واليكم هذا الملف بعنوان " و أنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد و منافع للناس "


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

و إليكم هذا الملف و هو بعنوان
"جوانب من الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن الكريم في مجالي التطهير والتعدين"


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

*الحديد في الطب والعلم والقران*

و هذا الملف "الحديد في الطب والعلم والقران"


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

*إشارات قرآنية لتقنية لحام المعادن*

و هذا الملف بعنوان " إشارات قرآنية لتقنية لحام المعادن "


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

وهذا ايضا "إنزال الحديد من السماء"


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

*التصميم الخاص لعناصر الحياة*

و هذا ايضا " التصميم الخاص لعناصر الحياة "


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

*دورة الكربون في الطبيعة*

ملف عن "دورة الكربون في الطبيعة"


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

*قصة غرق السفينة تيتانيك*

وهذا الملف " قصة غرق السفينة تيتانيك "


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


> اقتراح جيد نرجوا من الاعضاء التفاعل معه


 

نرجو المشاركة و التفاعل و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (25 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العلم للإيمان (14 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً
هنا : http://55a.net/
موسوعة الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن و السنة بعدة لغات
به الكثير من الموضوعات الميتالرجية...............


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين والله 
أعانكم الله علي فعل الخير 
وجزاكم عنا خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكوريين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المختار الأبيض (15 يوليو 2007)

أحسنت أخي islamiccastel وزادك الله علما ...


----------



## زئير المجد (12 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.islamiyyat.com/encyclopedia.htm
وهذا رابط آخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
عسى أن تستفيدوا منه
مع جزيل الشكر لطارح الموضوع


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ادعوكم للتفكر في هذه الاية 
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
و في السماء رزقكم و ما توعدون 
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (18 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

